# Local Estate Sale.......Anything worthy?



## Tall (Dec 11, 2021)

I see these two bikes for sale at a local estate sale.  One seems to be a Westfield/Columbia.  Not sure what the other is.  Can anyone identify them for me?


----------



## buickmike (Dec 11, 2021)

I say check it out , black is prewar Schwinn? Red one has prewar seat.Troxel


----------



## catfish (Dec 11, 2021)

Yes.


----------



## Tall (Dec 11, 2021)

catfish said:


> Yes.



Im sorry for the terrible photos.   What do you see?


----------



## Tall (Dec 11, 2021)

more pics.  Sorry if they are terrible


----------



## catfish (Dec 11, 2021)

Seat and pedals on the red bike.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Dec 11, 2021)

how much do they want.


----------



## Tall (Dec 11, 2021)

No price given.  Estate sale next week.  What are they?  What are they worth?


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Dec 11, 2021)

Black bike is a Westfield not Schwinn. could be a blackout bike.

red bike is a blackout as well (?) "War Years" Schwinn.?


----------



## Tall (Dec 11, 2021)

What is a blackout bike?


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Dec 11, 2021)

bikes built during WWII had no chrome, it was painted black. they had white painted wheels. 

the Schwinn has one fender stay on the back rather than 2 like after the war. 

these look to be both war years bikes.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Dec 11, 2021)

can you get larger versions of the "terrible photos"  🙂


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Dec 11, 2021)

Black bike is a "Westfield Columbia" excuse me. I have a prewar set of those fenders.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Dec 11, 2021)

blew the pics up. that's not a Schwinn. I thought that was the Top Hat Decal by the shoe.


----------



## Tall (Dec 11, 2021)

After doing some digging I found that these two bikes were posted on the Cabe back in May by Goodvibe.  He posted better pics on that thread.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Dec 11, 2021)

link?


----------



## Tall (Dec 11, 2021)

Inquiry on Old Columbia Bikes (and a Sears one) | General Discussion About Old Bicycles
					

Greetings All!  I am new here and I found three vintage bicycles.  Two are single-speed Columbias with what looks like a skip link chain and the other is an old Sears three speed.  Anyone have any information on any of these bikes?  What is the value if I restore them or as is?  Thanks for your...




					thecabe.com


----------



## Robert Troub (Dec 11, 2021)

Tall said:


> No price given.  Estate sale next week.  What are they?  What are they worth?



Not much...more in parts


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 11, 2021)

@goodvibe can you tell us what you are asking for these? Consider parting?


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Dec 11, 2021)

are these for sale somewhere? I hear they are "not worth much".


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Dec 11, 2021)

no parting allowed.  😮


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 11, 2021)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> no parting allowed.  😮



I just need a couple of spokes😂


----------

